Ask HN: Free options for backing up database dump(MySQL) periodically - togusa2017
======
chad_strategic
Navicat, has a backup feature that you can schedule. I think Mysql workbench
has a back up feature but I don't know if you can schedule it.

~~~
chad_strategic
sorry, Navicat isn't free.

------
SEJeff
Persona xtrabackup

